# Brantley Co hog hunt



## Osceola Guy (Jun 17, 2017)

My coworker invited me to go hunt hogs on his lease. 
I've never been there, so I have very little idea of the area or terrain. He told me to bring a rifle or shotgun to help
thin out the herd lol. Interested in bringing my Browning
BPS 12 gauge and try either 3 in Federal flight control OO or 2 3/4 Federal powershok I have on hand. I've patterned both and they do well at 40-50 yards on paper. Shots will be close on the creek but can't hunt the clearcut area of the tract due to range limitations. I know a lot of folks will say use a rifle but Haven't had a lot of use fun with this gun as in useage. Thanks and all replies are appreciated.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 17, 2017)

I would use the Federal if it is plated


----------



## model88_308 (Jun 17, 2017)

I'll simply add that you'll likely not get the needed penetration with 00 Buck should you encounter a large boar with a significant shield. It should work well on typical sized hogs. Enjoy and good luck!


----------



## Gator89 (Jun 17, 2017)

I would have no qualms about applying some 00 attitude adjustment to a hog's noggin inside 50 yards.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 18, 2017)

You are on the right track..............Buckshot and have a blast..........BTW-there is no shield on the neck and I think the Spine runs through there somewhere


----------



## Osceola Guy (Jun 18, 2017)

The Federal 00 is plated but the 000 is just plain lead. If I take a shot with either it will be in the head/neck area.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 18, 2017)

I've shot plenty of hogs with a shotgun from #1 to #000 All did well with a good hit on any size hog. Had several multi kills with 1 shot. Follow ups on running also. 
Shoot what u have and have more ammo on you to reload.


----------



## Osceola Guy (Jun 18, 2017)

I also have several boxes of Winchester 3 in #1 buckshot on hand
But it being 1060 fps velocity im sceptical on the penetration but 
On the other hand it has 24 pellets.


----------

